# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] canon pixma ip4600

## Κώστας Κ.

Αναζητώ λογισμικό ServiceTool_V1020 ή 1050, ή όποιο άλλο ώστε να επαναφέρω τον εκτυπωτή μου (canon pixma ip4600). Ξέρει κανείς κάποιο ασφαλές download, γιατί όσα βρήκα δε με αφήνει το avast να το τρέξω και δε θέλω να το ρισκάρω....

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Το βρήκα και είναι ασφαλές, οπότε σας το δίνω προς χρήση.Είναι αρχείο για επανεκκίνηση, όταν βγάλει ένδειξη: "το δοχείο μελάνης είναι πλήρες". Αφού γίνει πρώτα καθαρισμός των σφουγγαριών, του δοχείου κ.λ.π., μετά κάνουμε χρήση αυτών των tools. Οδηγίες θα βρείτε στο
https://consultancomputeraplus.blogs...00-ip4680.html και κατεβάστε το αντίστοιχο αρχείο απο το http://resetters.ru/?showtopic=16305

----------

